# Deseryl for sleep



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been having problems with sleeping and my doctor suggested that 50mg of Deseryl would help and is not addictive.I know this is primarily an antidepressant that is used for sleep but was wondering if anyone has found that it has made them more constipated, even at that low dose. I have tried Ambien and Restoril together for sleep but it doesnt work after a few months.Is Deseryl constipating, does anyone know?


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Here's what I know. Trazodone, generic for Deseryl, is an older anti-depressant. It is not a trycyclic, but it is not one of the newer serotonin reuptake inhibitors (like Prozac). It is called an "atypical" antidepresaant. I have IBS C. I tried Trazodone a long time ago. It got rid of my IBS completely (how's that for no constipation). However, it had some side effects that I couldn't tolerate. A newer, related drug is Serzone. I wouldn't worry about constipation on Trazodone.Steven


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, hopefully I will be able to get some sleep now. What other side effects did you experience from Trazadone? I have tried Serzone but it made me feel like I was having a hangover and my head was falling off my shoulders. It also made my constipation so much worse!I'm going to give trazadone a try. One night cant do harm I guess, besides it's more harmful if I get no sleep I suppose.Thanks again.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

If you're a woman, this side effect is irrelevant. If you're a man, then the side effect is definitely relevant. I had the beginnings of priapism, which is not fun. I was told that if I continued with the drug, I could damage myself. So, I stopped the drug. Priapism seems to be a pretty well established side effect of trazodone in men.Steven


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi Steven,Thanks so much for your feedback. What happened to you is a very common side effect with Trazadone and because of that I have never known a doctor to prescribe it to men.You're pretty normal because I've heard it happening to so many people. I'm female and when My ex-boyfriend and my father had sleeping problems, the doctors refused to prescribe it. Its usually only given to females.I'm going to give it a try in a few days. I dont want to try it tonight because I started taking Effexor for the last 2 days and its been very hard on my stomach. I've had the worst trapped gas pains and constipation has been worse. I want to get that out of my system then I'll try Deseryl.I'll keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------

